#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Украина >  > > >  >  >  Київський Центр Його Превелебності Гарчена Рінпоче запрошує на рітріт по Ньондро та Магамудрі з Ламою Дава Занг (Журавкою)

## Khonchok Helek

*Шановна Сангха, Київський Центр Його Превелебності Гарчена Рінпоче запрошує на рітріт по Ньондро та Магамудр із Ламою Дава Занг (Журавкою) та Яриком Литовченко
з 30 квітня по 6 травня, 2014 р.*


 

Рітріт по Ньондро – чудова можливість почати буддійську практику, або успішно її продовжувати та розвивати, відчути смак справжньої глибокої медитації. Крім цього ми зможемо отримати дорогоцінні вчення й поради від близьких учнів Гарчена Рінпоче Лами Дава Занг (Журавки) та Ярика Литовченка, які 19 років вивчають і практикують тибетський буддизм, багато часу практикували в усамітненні, а також завершили традиційний трьохрічний рітріт під керівництвом Гарчена Рінпоче.

Вчення будуть проводитися згідно з текстом Ньондро Лінії Друкунг Каг’ю, але оскільки такі основоположні практики є майже однаковими у всіх школах та лініях тибетського буддизму, то в рітріті можуть приймати участь усі бажаючі.


Рітріт передбачає інтенсивну практику в мовчанні та повному зосередженні, а також цілковиту участь (варіант участі на один або декілька днів не передбачається).
*
Приблизний розклад рітріту:*
*30 квітня*
прибуття на місце проведення рітріту, поселення
*19:00 вечеря*
20:00 – 21:00 загальні вчення по Ньондро
*1 – 5 травня*
6:00 – 9:00 перша сесія
9:30 сніданок
10:00 – 12:00 друга сесія
13:00 обід
14:00 -15:00 вчення
15:30 -17:30 третя сесія
18:00 вечеря
19:00 – 21:00 відповіді на питання, медитація на Магамудру
*6 травня – закінчення рітріту*
6:00 – 9:00 Гуру Йога та Цог

Зареєструватись на рітріт можна до 20 березня за телефоном +380952717688, або надіславши лист на
адресу ratnashri.ua@gmail.com. Кількість місць на рітріт обмежена. Реєстрація є обов’язковою.

Місце проведення та вартість рітріту буде оголошено додатково.

Всі пожертви за участь у вченнях будуть використані на витрати, пов’язані з організацією вчень. Ми
будемо вдячні за будь-яку спонсорську підтримку або допомогу в організації вчень.

*З повагою,
Дрікунг Спільнота Ратнашрі*
Тел. +380952717688
e-mail: ratnashri.ua@gmail.com

----------

Rushny (04.05.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (27.02.2014)

----------

